# Harris County - Elite Property/Trophy Buck



## The Sportsman (May 4, 2011)

I have a select 400+ acre tract that is carved out of a trophy managed 8500 acre tract that is part of an even larger tract of cooperative trophy managed tract.  140" minimum score.

If you are a true sportsman, eat what you harvest, obey all DNR rules and regulations, want to be part of an exclusive and unique property, know, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that the largest bucks in the state or on or all around your property, then this is for you!

No guests (only spouse or child living at home), no facilities (reasonable hotels and nice campground within 10 minutes of property), just pure trophy managed property with unsurpassed genetics and abundance.  We let 8-10 point bucks walk by that 99% of hunters would mount--and this is why we have big bucks!

I'll tell you right up front, if we select one another, you will be a member of an honorable group of sportsman that are good husbands, good fathers and good men that simply enjoy safe, legal, fun, quality deer hunting.

The land lease alone is $8500.00.  Yes, that's $21.00 per acre which includes a walk in deer cooler two miles from the property.  

Six members total and we need one member:  $1500.00 per year.  Serious inquiries only please--no tire kickers.


----------



## boarman1 (May 4, 2011)

Please send me details to boarman1@gmail.com  and a give me a idea where the property is at so I can see how far of a drive Ill have from rome.


----------



## The Sportsman (May 4, 2011)

boarman1 said:


> Please send me details to boarman1@gmail.com  and a give me a idea where the property is at so I can see how far of a drive Ill have from rome.



Sent...


----------



## liv2bowhunt (May 4, 2011)

i am interested, but why is this 400 acres cut out of the other 8500?


----------



## The Sportsman (May 4, 2011)

liv2bowhunt said:


> i am interested, but why is this 400 acres cut out of the other 8500?



It is a special deal I worked out with the board from what is likely the most expensive membership fee in the state.


----------



## The Sportsman (May 5, 2011)

boarman1 said:


> Please send me details to boarman1@gmail.com  and a give me a idea where the property is at so I can see how far of a drive Ill have from rome.



North Central Harris County and 90 minutes from where I live in Kennesaw.


----------



## The Sportsman (May 7, 2011)

Last membership taken.

Thanks.


----------



## copeland7 (Jul 17, 2013)

It isnt even close to the most expensive in the state....


----------



## littlewolf (Jul 17, 2013)

Thread is a couple years old copeland. But anyway, I think he was talking about the membership cost of the 8500 acre lease, not the 400.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Jul 17, 2013)

*club*



copeland7 said:


> It isnt even close to the most expensive in the state....



The 8500 acre tract was Foxworthys and dues started at $12,500 and members chipped in another $2000 for miscellaneous things...now that's expensive membership!


----------



## copeland7 (Jul 30, 2013)

Its more than that now....


----------



## KANSASARCHER (Jul 30, 2013)

This property is no longer available and is no longer seperate from the main property. Thanks


----------



## Khannay (Jan 1, 2015)

*2015 Season interest*

I am a 62 y/o Physician in Rome, Georgia and am seriously looking for a club/lease for the 2015 season and am very interested in your club.   My cell is 706 346 8516.


----------



## sclark (Jan 4, 2015)

Where is the land located?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 6, 2015)

Lawdy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2015)

One spot left.....it won't last long.


----------



## shortster (Jan 12, 2015)

You guys should look at the date of the post , it's nearly 4 years ago.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 12, 2015)

Buck Nasty said:


> Lawdy....



Yep again !:


----------

